# PTo Shaft Mitsubishi 180HD



## Jim Karbowski (Oct 24, 2006)

I am in need of a PTO shaft for a Mitsubishi 180HD PN 1981-1607-001. It is an intermediate shaft with two gears on either end.
Thanks Jim Karbowski, e-mail [email protected]


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello Jim and Welcome.....

Where are you located approximately?? I know one or two Mitsubishi guys that may have, or can locate the 180 PTO set.

Mark


----------



## Jim Karbowski (Oct 24, 2006)

*Mitsubishi 180 HD PtO Shaft and Gear*

Thanks for your reply. I am located in Oregon. I appreciate your effort. Please provide me with your e-mail address or better yet a phone number so I can call you with more info regarding what I need.

Again thanks...Jim Karbowski


----------

